# What was your first fish



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

What was your first fish and what do you keep now.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

my first fish was a few zebra danios to cycle my 10 gallon fresh water tank 14 years ago. now i have a reef tank with clown fish, damsels, yellow tank, and green chromis. also have a fesh water tank with one very large comit goldfish, blood parrot, giant danios, gourami's and several cray fish.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

What started my hobby was my sister-in-law bringing home a half dozen goldfish she won at the Fall Fair. I went on to swordtails, guppies rainbowfish before I decided to try cichilds. Had africans for a while but ended up settling on Central Americans. Have been keeping them almost exclusively for the last 6 or so years. 

Right now I have Jack Dempsey's and am (fingers crossed) a few months away from breeding the Electric Blue colour morph


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

First ever? well when my parents were still together when I was about 4, I remember my dad took me out to I believe it was actually Big Als on Kennedy (have they been there that long?) and we got about 12 goldfish, a 10 or 20 gallon tank. The filter was an old school media with charcoal box filter in the corner of the tank which ran on an air stone. Plastic plants that use to catch the fish.... It was in our front hall.. boy that brings back memories


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Ditto daking on the 10 goldfish in the 10 gallon tank with the box filter. Those poor guys. I still remember some of their names. Some of them lasted 8 years.

Went right from those guys to the headstanders, in a 25 gallon tank I got for $20 at a garage sale. Still using the same tank 17 years later!

C.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

My first fish was also a goldfish that I won at (I think) the Ex. It was the game where you throw a ping pong ball and if it landed in one of the fishbowls, you got to take the fish home. Those poor fish....ping ping pong ping ping all day - no wonder they didn't last long.

Not knowing anything, my parents bought me a fishbowl on the way home (1 gal) and I dumped him in there....well I think I went through about 10 goldfish before deciding that they didn't live long enough, so I started on the bettas. We kept the bowls by the kitchen windows, so the water would constantly be turning green. I'm ashamed to think how little we probably changed the water for those poor fish.

But I know better now! A few years ago, I had 6 aquariums, but realized that I was spending more time on aquarium maintenance than course work (lol) so I've finally downsized to just one tank (tempted to set up a little 5 gallon as well though!). I have mostly south american fish with a couple others mixed in.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

My first fish was a common pleco LOL Then I stated looking into other plec's. Until one day I went over to my friends house and his dad had a huge collection of Datnoids. I fell in love and that was the only fish I owned and bought for about 8 years. I sold most of them and now I only keep a few odd balls and plec's.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

first few fish were, pleco's, clown loachs, red tailed sharks, and shrimps (amano/cheery) ...moved onto cichlids and breeding them, plec's and FW planted with shrimps, guppies, neons, SAE's, etc....

now strictly SW...more of a challenge!
got a powder blue tang, two blood shrimp, 2 maroon clowns, and countless corals!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have no idea what my first fish was. I do however remember when the Kennedy BA store was about a third of the current size, and a lot darker.

Hmmm, we had a community tank when I was a kid. I distinctly remember trying to catch the kuhli loach when my mom was on the phone. And getting green tiger barbs because they were my favourite colour.

Now I keep plecs (?x (I think 5 -7) L134, leopard frogs, 3x L260, Queen Arabesques, 5x L081 Small spot gold nuggets, 4x L046 Zebras), my lovely little orange laser cories (11x CW010), a spawning group of Otocinculus (7x), some community fish (rummy nose tetras, harlequin rasboras, three-spot gouramis, etc etc). 

And my SW fish, a six-line wrasse, two pearly jawfish (my new favs du jour), and a small boatload of corals.

Coming soon is a pair of Apistos


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

chances are it was a goldfish when I was a kid. 
But when I decided to keep fish it was mouth brooding African cichlids. Raised a few spawns and then slowly got out of it. Got back into it a few years ago.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

red capped oranda. my dad kept them alive for 8 years. they grew to be very largs, and i even nursed one back helth. he was at the bottom of the tank, and i took him out and put him in a little bowl. i then put him on my floor and stroked him very gently. i sat with, and talked to him for an hour, and he got better! not sure if anything i did was proper, like touching him, but he got better within the hour, and i loved him. names were pee wee and herman. (i lost herman eventaully and got another red capped named henry) 

i keep tropical fish now, mainly toothcarps, couple false sharks, tetras, basically a tropical hodge podge. i am also starting in on the whole shrimp and pleco phases of the hobby.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great stories guys I also got started winning one of those goldfish at the EX. Poor little fish.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My earliest recollection was a moonlight gourami in a 2gal pickle jar that we kept on top of the fridge. Must have had that fish for awhile as I remember it at a few places that we lived.

Then it was a 5gal w/various small fantail goldfish, then a 15gal, 35gal and by the time I headed off to university, the basement was literally wall to wall, floor to ceiling with aquariums. Growing up in the 70's-80's in NB, it's either fighting or geek out w/the fish...dad kept buying aquariums to keep me out of trouble .

Not sure if it _really_ helped...LOL!


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

My first fish was I think a giant gourami. It was huge and then I read in a book that it was gonna get bigger so I put and add in the paper and someone came and got it. My uncle bought me the fish and a little hexogon tank. Not sure where he got it. After that I got guppies in the same tank and had about a gazzilion guppies for many years. One night I woke up and heard a loud noise and water spashing and went downstairs and my tank had burst and my guppies and the tank contents were all over the carpet. That was a nightmare and my parents just about killed me. No more fish for many years but now that I'm on my own I have many fish in one big tank and now the little tank with my betta.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

First fish: Mollies

Now? apisto's and SA dwarves mainly, but still have some platies, cories, otto's and pleco's.

More plants than fish.


----------

